# Ford 1310 4WD with 770B loader dropped rod is it worth fixing or part out ?



## TonyPXN (Apr 4, 2020)

I bought a Ford 1310 4WD with 770B loader on Craigs List, that was my first mistake, it was hard to start but after it started it did well and everything worked, turn it off hard to start again, about the 3rd week it was setting at low RPM's and dropped a rod and cracked the bock, lost very little water but still not good, I have been shopping for weeks for parts to repair it, the best I can do is block new $1200, rebuild kit $545, head if needed new $1500 or rebuild it, crank used if needed $420, rod used $60, I am now at $3700 +, Looking for input, help, cheaper parts, is there somewhere I can find parts for this tractor ? My last question, why are parts so hard to find for the 1310 ? Is it a step child ? a lemon ? or has out lived it life span. Thanks all input welcome.


----------



## the key of knowledge (Jul 12, 2020)

Hi. I have been thinking about changing my front axel to 4WD on my Ford 5000. If you part out your tractor and if they are compatible I will be interested in obtaining it from you. Here is my email address if you decide to go ahead with parting it out or if you decide to sell the tractor out right, [email protected] . Another possibility for you to think about is to weld the block. I have done this a couple of times and it works well however if you do not have the experience to weld cast I encourage you to find a shop with the skill level for that kind of welding. The ones I did (heavy eq.) I removed the sleeve adjacent to the weld and one of them always wept very tiny droplets of water. Nothing I did ever cured that water issue. But the machine was saved and worked successfully for years in commercial work, just had to add a small amount of water every few days of use. John Mitchell


----------



## TonyPXN (Apr 4, 2020)

John, I'll keep you in mind for the front axel.


----------



## the key of knowledge (Jul 12, 2020)

Thanks Tony. Could you forward the tractor numbers so I could research compatibility? John


----------



## TonyPXN (Apr 4, 2020)

John,
What numbers are you looking for and where do I find them ? I have looked and didn't see any data plate on the tractor, I do have the service manual for it.
Tony


----------



## the key of knowledge (Jul 12, 2020)

Tony
As you sit in the seat of the tractor the numbers will be on your right side just above the starter. They will be stamped on the flat surface cut into the casting. Usually not easily readable. Use some carb cleaner or something similar, next a wire brush and lastly a clean rag. These numbers will include the serial and model numbers. I do not know where the axel numbers would be stamped. In a bit I will be in the shop and will look into the manual to see if it gives a location for the axel numbers. 
P.S. I'm in SW Florida. Where are you located? If near here perhaps I could assist you?
John


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Good luck with mounting an axle from a 1310 under a 5000. That would make an interesting finished product.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

John,
The 1310 is a Shibaura (Japan) built tractor with 19HP. Your 5000 is a Ford built tractor with 69HP. Not compatible.


----------



## DNL (Mar 20, 2020)

i think that there is a salvage yard in PA. that has a lot of ford new holland parts tractors


----------



## the key of knowledge (Jul 12, 2020)

Dear Registered User, "Fedup". How am I to receive what you have written. Do you hope to look down upon me for not knowing all that you know? Am I to look upon you as the answer to all my issues. If you care to examine all I have written in my short time here you would understand that I am new to farm tractors as my experience has been in heavy engineering and the equipment needed for that type of work. It is such attitudes of superiority that has started wars. If that is your intent I am one old man that could satisfy your desire for conflict. I would prefer to lend what assistance possible to those about me as this brings great personal satisfaction and comradery. If you feel offended by my comment then we are of equal standing I assure you. If you would like to begin again that would be great. Yours truly, John Mitchell


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

As if we don't have enough problems in the country these days, we should now consider starting wars over attitudes? No, I don't think we need to carry it that far. If my comment offended you I apologize. 

If what you're proposing appeals to you, then go for it. Why should it matter what I think anyway? You have an engineering background. If you have, or have access to machining and fabricating as well then anything is possible.


----------



## TonyPXN (Apr 4, 2020)

the key of knowledge said:


> Tony
> As you sit in the seat of the tractor the numbers will be on your right side just above the starter. They will be stamped on the flat surface cut into the casting. Usually not easily readable. Use some carb cleaner or something similar, next a wire brush and lastly a clean rag. These numbers will include the serial and model numbers. I do not know where the axel numbers would be stamped. In a bit I will be in the shop and will look into the manual to see if it gives a location for the axel numbers.
> P.S. I'm in SW Florida. Where are you located? If near here perhaps I could assist you?
> John


----------



## TonyPXN (Apr 4, 2020)

John,
I am in Argyle TX, 60 miles N of Dallas, Tractors #'s we found behind the clutch pedal reads as
*1310*UE04475*
Product ID *UE04475*
Model AE3 2A unit 6A9B
Tony


----------



## SIGguy229 (Feb 27, 2020)

Tony...
If you part it out...how much would you ask for the 770B loader?


----------



## DairyAyre83 (Oct 13, 2017)

Tony,
How many hours are on it? The rest of the tractor is still good and a replacement is easily twice the cost of rebuilding the engine. You likely will be able to reuse the head as it’s low end damage, so that already cuts your cost down by $1300 ($200 to get the head rebuilt).
Alex


----------



## TonyPXN (Apr 4, 2020)

DairyAyre83 said:


> Tony,
> How many hours are on it? The rest of the tractor is still good and a replacement is easily twice the cost of rebuilding the engine. You likely will be able to reuse the head as it’s low end damage, so that already cuts your cost down by $1300 ($200 to get the head rebuilt).
> Alex


Hour meter says 770 hrs, but is not working, so who knows, over all it's in good condition, the steering has a got of play in it, it's very hard to find parts for this tractor and when you do they are high dollar. That's the part I don't understand. I have started making room in the shop to pull it in and pull head and pan.


----------



## TonyPXN (Apr 4, 2020)

SIGguy229 said:


> Tony...
> If you part it out...how much would you ask for the 770B loader?


----------



## TonyPXN (Apr 4, 2020)

Based on what I see on Ebay and CL I am thinking $750-1000


----------



## maxreco (Sep 30, 2015)

First, as a newbie I have found that the feedback I received from the experienced users on this site has been invaluable. Please don't judge a single comment as anything other than someone trying to help-even if it doesn't fit your opinion.

Second, as an owner of a 1620, I believe the Shibaura motor to be well worth investing in.

Lastly, I bought my tractor without a loader and purchased a Westendorf for about $5,000. That should give you a better idea of what the OEM loader is worth.


----------



## DairyAyre83 (Oct 13, 2017)

I agree with the loader being worth more. I’d say closer to $2000. And yes, this is a well built tractor worth investing in, just like most any of the Japanese compacts.


----------



## TonyPXN (Apr 4, 2020)

DairyAyre83 said:


> I agree with the loader being worth more. I’d say closer to $2000. And yes, this is a well built tractor worth investing in, just like most any of the Japanese compacts.


That's good news on the loader, tractor is in good conduction I am leaning to rebuilding but having find a good source for parts.


----------



## DairyAyre83 (Oct 13, 2017)

Did you try your local New Holland dealer? https://www.cnhindustrial.com/en-us/Pages/homepage.aspx


----------



## the key of knowledge (Jul 12, 2020)

Here are some of the suppliers I use:

https://www.completetractor.com/

https://www.agkits.com/index.aspx

https://www.brokentractor.com/

https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/

If you need more let me know and I'll see what I can dig up. John


----------



## TonyPXN (Apr 4, 2020)

DairyAyre83 said:


> Did you try your local New Holland dealer? https://www.cnhindustrial.com/en-us/Pages/homepage.aspx


I will, Thanks


----------



## TonyPXN (Apr 4, 2020)

the key of knowledge said:


> Here are some of the suppliers I use:
> 
> https://www.completetractor.com/
> 
> ...


Looks like a good place to start, Thanks


----------



## TonyPXN (Apr 4, 2020)

Will a Shibura K773 motor from a Ford 1510 replace the Shibura S753 that is in a Ford 1310 ?


----------

